# Opinions on international 7400 single axle trucks



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post but i think it will get the best feed back so here goes. Im looking at an 2002 international 7400 single axle roll off with 90000 miles allison auto 30000 lbs roll off set up the price is 48000 obo. im looking for info on if this seams like a good deal and if there is an common problems with this year and model truck. i feel like its old enough that the epa BS should not be there yet but the auto tranny is not my first pick. Anyone have any first hand experience with this kinda truck? i see tons of them set up as state and town dump/plow trucks so that makes me think they are cheap and Simi decent.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it a stellar hook
White truck, plow mount, salter set up
if so I bought the 07 model check out the thread on pic forum titled " The eagles have landed"

great trucks if it is from the salt lake city truck sale
short but set up real heavy duty


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bird21;1651390 said:


> Is it a stellar hook
> White truck, plow mount, salter set up
> if so I bought the 07 model check out the thread on pic forum titled " The eagles have landed"
> 
> ...


this one has a 30000lbs American roll off set up with extendable tail. I saw the trucks your takling about an they are to short for my needs but look well built


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

A 7400 is my top choice for my next large single axle dump. I have an 03 chevy 6500 with a c7 Cat and the Allison 3000 auto. 

Its a great landscaping truck for use in mostly suburbs, light urban areas. The trans is great, but I wish it had more power. Its only 210hp. So I would recommend checking out the power of that engine. In something with a 33/36k gvw I wouldn't want anything less than 300hp with a 6 speed auto trans, 275 bare min.

If it was a 8 or 10 speed manual you could get away with 250hp


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

I work part time delivering heating oil/propane, all of our five of our trucks are Internationals, two of them are Allison autos. We have never had a transmission problem, I would consider what we do fairly rough service on a tranny ( slow speeds, steep grades, miles and miles in reverse) all we do is service them. The trucks are good, they don't break the sound barrier going up steep grades fully loaded, but when they need something done it is fairly economical. We had the motor rebuilt in our 03 last year after 16000 hours and I don't think it cost 4500 parts and labor. The 2011 we have is a rolling pile of garbage because of the dpf/emissions, it's been on the hook twice in 10000 miles. Between our 89,91,03 and 05 they have never been towed in, in over a million combined miles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Autos have been on heavy duty trucks for a long, long time. Fire trucks, redi-mix, buses, etc. 

The Allison MD and HD are very rugged trannies.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

fatheadon1;1651277 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post but i think it will get the best feed back so here goes. Im looking at an 2002 international 7400 single axle roll off with 90000 miles allison auto 30000 lbs roll off set up the price is 48000 obo. im looking for info on if this seams like a good deal and if there is an common problems with this year and model truck. i feel like its old enough that the epa BS should not be there yet but the auto tranny is not my first pick. Anyone have any first hand experience with this kinda truck? i see tons of them set up as state and town dump/plow trucks so that makes me think they are cheap and Simi decent.


What engine does it have?

I have an 2006 7500Series and just bought an 2005 7600Series. I love the Internationals they have been very reliable and cost effective for me.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I drove an International 7400 with an Allison auto for Maine DOT. It had good power but, I wish it had an 8 speed instead of the automatic.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for the info guys. the seller sent me pics then stoped emailing me back so as of now i have no new info but i can share the pics 


hopefully he gets back to me so i can go look at the truck as it seams to be 100% what i want and about 20000 over my budget so its perfect


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Pick up the phone and call him then. Looks like a nice rig.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

What engine it got? Probably a 530 or a 570. Both are pretty good dependable engines. Its a pre emissions truck so that's a plus. Not sure which ecm that would have, its right about the era that it could be either the single ecm or the ecm/idm combined. On the latter the idm is known to fail and that runs about $1000-$1500 to replace and program. Make sure if it has sat for a while that the turbo actuator isn't froze up.


----------

